

Why there are no serious WP7 apps - kolo32
http://www.strchr.com/windows_phone_7

======
pedalpete
I believe the logic here to be very flawed.

There is likely no SoftMaker officesuite for WP7 because WP7 comes with
Microsoft Office. How many people are going to by a non-market-leading
competitor when the market leader comes for free?

There is no skype for WP7 because apparently Skype needs access to some lower-
level apis which WP7 has not yet oppened up.
[http://forum.skype.com/index.php?showtopic=769383&st=60](http://forum.skype.com/index.php?showtopic=769383&st=60)

It's an early platform, and what 'killer' productivity apps are available for
other devices, with the exception of Skype?

When/if WP7 gets more traction (as a happy user, I believe it will), I'm sure
there will be more 'sophisticated' apps.

